# Craftsman blower history



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Is there a way to find original info on a model, like years it was available and original price?

247.889703


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

247 makes it a MTD made machine 247.889703 is a ( mtd 31AS63TF799) - Craftsman Snow Thrower (2012) (Sears) from PartsTree - Home of OEM Parts for Outdoor Power Equipment


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

From Jack's Small Engine: 
*MTD 31AS63TF799 (247.889703) (2011) *


----------

